
‘Tic Tac’ UFO Video: Q&A with Navy Pilot Chad Underwood - jseliger
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/12/tic-tac-ufo-video-q-and-a-with-navy-pilot-chad-underwood.html
======
giardini
This type of display is almost certainly either

a) an artifact (i.e., bug) in the hardware/software detection-and-ranging
system or

b) an example of what _appears_ in LIDAR when effective STEALTH is present on
a target. IOW the target did not actually go "from like 50,000 feet to, you
know, a hundred feet in like second" but instead, transmitted signals to the
tracking plane's hardware/software that made them _mistakenly interpret_ the
object as moving thusly.

~~~
simonblack
Definitely artifacts in the equipment.

In one article I have read about the navy pilots, it stated that reports
increased greatly after the the equipment was 'upgraded'.

I also believe that these increased numbers of reports are an attempt to
denigrate/disinform reports of newer secret aircraft as happened when previous
secret aircraft happened to hit the news.

"A-12 (60-6926 / 123). This aircraft was the third A-12 built, the second to
fly, and the first to crash. On 24 May 1963, ..... the pilot ejected safely.
The wreckage was recovered in two days and persons at the scene were
identified and requested to sign secrecy agreements. _A cover story for the
press described the accident as occurring to an F-105._ "

~~~
krapp
>In one article I have read about the navy pilots, it stated that reports
increased greatly after the the equipment was 'upgraded'.

>I also believe that these increased numbers of reports are an attempt to
denigrate/disinform reports of newer secret aircraft as happened when previous
secret aircraft happened to hit the news.

I can buy one or the other, but _both_ implies that these artifacts were
introduced _deliberately_ in order to increase the number of UFO reports from
Navy pilots in order to obfuscate public awareness of possible sightings of
unrelated secret aircraft.

------
lowdose
The pilots mother-in-law was asking if he saw an UFO during his flight at
every single encounter. Could it be that this is a case for inception /
framing?

